# Snow goose decoys



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I was just wondering what some of you guys are running for snow goose spreads
and whats your success you get off of them, and what you think is the best.
Thanks.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I ran close to two hundred this fall and spring season here in south west louisana. Sorry ran some deadlys and slammer socks killed two hundred during the last weeks of our season down here have since conferted them to sillosocks and added about a hundred more and still adding till i get to five hundred for this season. have never hunted snows with fullbodys and dont want to cause i have hunted specks with them and with the mud we have here in louisana i would not want to carry that many decoys in the mud that weight that much.


----------

